# Short Tongue Syndrome



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

Please see my new article Short Tongue Syndrome/Vit A Deficiency,

Comments welcome, best, Frank


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Boy is this thread alot different than I was expecting from the title


----------

